# The Auction Colt!!!



## CharmedMinis (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry I haven't PM'ed anyone, I just got home not long ago from the action!!!

I did get him, he is here, the vet has already been here, and will be back tomorrow.

I'm too exhausted right now to go into detail, so will do so tomorrow morning. I'll post a new topic, with pictures in the morning.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 10, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so glad to hear this news tonight!! Thanks for letting us know and can't wait to hear more!! Shannon


----------



## Barbie (Dec 11, 2006)

So glad you were able to get him - he is one lucky boy. Can't wait to hear more and see pictures.

Barbie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: way to go Lindsey. So glad you were able to get him, and he will get the medical attention he so desperately needs. Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go Lindsay, let us know how he does...............he is one lucky little fella.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Dec 11, 2006)

HE IS A VERY LUCKY LITTLE BOY!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME BETTER PICS OF HIM!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: GOOD JOB LINDSEY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

